# Canberra or Adelaide?



## Naveen_A (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi there,

I am planning to apply for state sponsorship and currently my occupation (System Administrator) is listed only by ACT, South Australia and NT.

I think ACT and SA offers comparatively more job opportunities than NT.

Need some help on choosing the right city/state. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks.

Naveen


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Canberra is more for government workers and tourists. I would expect Adelaide job market to be better since there are companies there and the city has an opinion of a growing one. I do agree that you can expect to have more opportunities there than in NT.

Out of curiosity - why wouldn't you consider NSW, VIC, WA or QLD? All those states have much bigger cities and better job markets. I understand that everyday living costs are higher but it does not mean that it will be more difficult there.


----------



## Naveen_A (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Dexter.
Unfortunately, none of those states are currently sponsoring for Systems Administrator (ANZSCO CODE: 262113). The state SOLs don't have Systems Administrator. The closest one is Systems Analyst. I am still wondering if I should stick to Systems Administrator or try a different one for better opportunities. However, I can apply only based on ACS report. I am currently awaiting ACS results. Let me see how they have rated me...

Naveen


----------



## libu.v (Jan 19, 2014)

Naveen_A said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am planning to apply for state sponsorship and currently my occupation (System Administrator) is listed only by ACT, South Australia and NT.
> 
> ...


Hello Naveen,

Hello Chris,

Hope you are doing well.

I had a small question related to Immigration to SA.

I was planning to apply for Victoria for SS for . the Job Code 261314- Software Tester. However, I was informed by the agent that lately there have been lot of rejections due to Supply more than Demand problem. I was told that I could try for ACT or SA for Job Code 263213- ICT Systems Test Engineer. I believe, you are based in SA currently. How is the Job Market for the ICT Test Professionals in SA? Are there good opportunities? Or do you think ACT is a better option?

At this moment, my ACS process is on and I awaiting the results for that.

Please advise. Any help would be really great.

Thanks,
Libu


----------



## sameerabdelaziz (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi nice to meet you


----------



## libu.v (Jan 19, 2014)

sameerabdelaziz said:


> Hi nice to meet you


Hello,

Nice to know you as well.
Are you currently in Aus? Where are you from?

I have just started my ACS processing and waiting for the results.Just confused on what to go for during the state sponsorship stage.

Any inputs will be helpful.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Libu.


----------

